# Florida Cigar smokers *Check In*



## Mirrorlure7m (Dec 12, 2008)

So how many Florida cigar smokers are on the forum here? Post your location where you live in FL . I would like to setup a cigar meetup at some point . Also if there is any other FL cigar meetups please post them here.


----------



## Firerat (Mar 19, 2009)

Pembroke Pines, FL here


----------



## cigar9 (May 18, 2007)

Miami, FL .


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm sure this is not complete but here's a list that was already started.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/florida/231548-florida-member-list-4.html


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Winter Haven, FL Checking in. A good place to start would be that list the later pages of the thread are more up-to-date.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Fort Lauderdale here


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Fort Myers here. Nice to see another west coaster.


----------



## Mirrorlure7m (Dec 12, 2008)

andrew s said:


> Fort Myers here. Nice to see another west coaster.


 Nice man we will have to get together and smoke a cigar one day I will drive there anytime you would like to meet up . Just drop me a PM .


----------



## macster (Jun 26, 2008)

St. Augustine givin' a shout out here!


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

Orlando at cha


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

ft. lauderdale... holla


----------



## 2Curious (May 30, 2009)

Hollywood, FL !!

(Or HollyWeird, as we locals like to call it).
If ya feel like visiting one night, I'll show you why...


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

kerri do u hang down at cuenca???


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

I would love to make a trip to Florida, let me know if ya'll set something up!


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

vince ur welcome here netime bro...


----------



## 2Curious (May 30, 2009)

Yeah, Ben, I hang at Cuenca. Felt like I lived there this past weekend. Great way to beat the rain we had and get out of the house. I like the people there a lot. Meeting new friends and some great chats. Priceless.


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

Firerat said:


> Pembroke Pines, FL here


Woot Woot! same here... Alligator Alley is where you'll find me (167 Weston Rd)


----------



## popNsmoke (Apr 4, 2009)

my kids live in Jax and i am around there a lot.


----------



## henryclm (Oct 17, 2008)

Boca / Ft. Lauderdale here!


----------



## wingshooter (May 8, 2009)

jacksonville,fl here


----------



## StogieSteve (Apr 30, 2007)

StogieSteve from Seminole-I travel the state when I work so I'm in shops all over the place. Favorite shops, will just name a few, in no particular order-Orlando-Corona Cigars-Sandlake Rd. the Mac Daddy of Cigar Bars-Oviedo-Harry's Cigar and Brew-Red Bug Road---Tampa-Cigar Kastle and Tampa Humidor-West Palm Beach-Smoke Inn-Palm Beach Lakes Blvd. and Village-Palm Beach Gardens-Sabor Havana-Vero-Pipe Den-St.Pete-Mike's House of Pipes-MLK and 26 Ave and Cigar Loft -Central Ave and 25th St.-Largo-Ace Cigars-Ulmerton Road-Redington Shores-Cigarista. Let me know if you are organizing a HERF or whatever.


----------



## HEDOLIDO (Dec 22, 2008)

Boca Raton


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

We have a herf the 3rd Wednesday of every month the last 91 months in the 
Clearwater/Countryside area of Pinellas County. Shoot me an e-mail if you want to be on the e-mail list?


----------



## NSPz (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah right now I am in Navarre, Santa Rosa Area, give me some good news


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

Fort Lauderdale, just around the corner from Ben (bdw)


----------



## domerthefrog (Sep 2, 2009)

Jacksonville here, well more like Fleming Island...


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

St Augustine here.(When I'm in town).truck driving has me moving around a little bit.:bowl:


----------

